# Amtrak Acela



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Anybody making one of these in dcc and sound yet? I have only found them in dcc.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

No one makes one with DCC and sound but you could get one installed by someone like me or install it yourself.


----------



## bbrunell (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not sure what would be programmed into the sound decoder, the Acela's I see on the Northeast Corridor run on 11000volts overhead - what sounds would it make?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The Acela's power plant is rarely ever turned on while in use on the rails. If memory serves me right it is only for moving the engines in and out of maintenance and does not produce enough power to move the entire consist at speed. 

Not much sound from an Acela when it is on the rails. I dont know how well a sound decoder would do producing the WHHHOOOSSHHHH sound you hear as it flys by you.

Bachmann does make a nice Acela that is DCC ready.

Massey


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Not sure what Im seeing. The one here in fL that flew by me was not an overhead, but it was hitting about 80. Do they make an overhead trolley type as well as a mainliner?


----------



## marh415 (Dec 30, 2011)

My companies property used to abut the tracks before we moved. Anyway, we used to walk at noon time and usually catch the Acela going by. The only noise it really makes is from the tracks. You wouldn't hear it till it was almost on top of you. Providence-Worchester, on the other hand, felt and sounded like an earthquake when it rolled by.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Acela does not run down that far south, what your seeing is the P42 Genesis, they run by my place doing 80+ MPH. They do have sound sets for those!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I would be guessing this is what you saw

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JetTrain

It was supposed to be a Diesel Electric version of the Acela for use outside the NEC. It did not gain the support it needed to continue beyond testing.

Massey


----------



## bbrunell (Jan 30, 2012)

Tonight, when I stepped off my NEC express, a northbound and a southbound Acela crossed paths at Hamilton. I immediately thought of this thread - it's true, you only hear a whoosh and at night, see the sparks from the cantilevers...


----------



## Tino (Apr 25, 2012)

How good are the Ho scale version of the bachmann acela sets? The n scale i heard that the gears come out when running them at a higher speed. Does the same happen with the ho scale version of this set?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

bbrunell said:


> Tonight, when I stepped off my NEC express, a northbound and a southbound Acela crossed paths at Hamilton. I immediately thought of this thread - it's true, you only hear a whoosh and at night, see the sparks from the cantilevers...


Wow, same place I've seen the Acela go by. Was day time so no sparks seen, only the soft woosh.


----------



## bbrunell (Jan 30, 2012)

I knew there had to be at least one other rail fan hoofing it to the big apple!

If you do ride into Penn Station NYC, next time you leave Penn Newark, look to the right side of the train, just after the cantilever bridge. There is one manhole cover that still has PRR welded on top!

That should break up the monotony trying to find it next trip...


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll be on the look out for that. Must ensure that I'm on the correct, right, side of the train.
I do check out the freight yards just before leaving NJ.


----------



## bbrunell (Jan 30, 2012)

waltr said:


> I'll be on the look out for that. Must ensure that I'm on the correct, right, side of the train.
> I do check out the freight yards just before leaving NJ.


I do the same. I saw some huge auto transport cars last night underneath Secaucus...


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

*To NIMT*

Yes, you're right. what I saw was the P 42. I see them on line now, but 200 bucks for sound dcc is a wait list.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

$200 not too bad.
My sound and LED install on those costs more than that. But then again I do put in anywhere from 10 to 16 LED's in them too!


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

I think horrible. I never paid more than 125.00 for any of my protos dcc/sound. Most on ebay are marked way too high, you can buy most of them cheaper from a local store, thats what I did. You have to be really careful about ebay. Its not as much an auction as it is a high retail outlet.


----------

